# Bethelm Olive wood supplies



## Stephen (Jan 21, 2008)

I ordered pen blanks from Bethelm Olive Wood Supplies on Dec 3 2007 and received confirmation of payment received on 19 Dec 2007.
To date there is no shipping details or responses to 3 requests foe shipping details. Total silence.
Has anyone have had any similiar experience with this organisation. 
Thanks
 Stephen


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 21, 2008)

I am still being ignored by them after at least 20 attempts to get my wood. I talked to someone 3 times that told me it would be here in 3-4 days. I placed my order back in october and as far as I am concerned, I got burned by them. They will never see a dime from me again and I am trying to get paypal to give me a refund. In my opinion they are ignoring me and have ripped me off.  Some people on this site said that they are great to deal with, but I am sick of waiting and being ignored. The least they could do is call me back and tell me that it isn't coming. In my opinion, they suck.
Good luck dealing with their silence,
Johnnie
If you need wood in the future, Woodenwonders took great care of me and I had my wood in 2 weeks from them and Kalai in Hawaii sent me some beautiful olive wood also.


----------



## wizical (Jan 21, 2008)

I had the same problem, I placed an order with them and it got confirmed, but it took them a month to ship it to me.  And when I try to call them, they nevered answered the phone.  I eventually got it after about a month later, I suggest placing a good size order so when you get it, you dont have to order for some time.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 21, 2008)

I ordered 6 dozen pen blanks from them. How much more do I need to order to get service?


----------



## simomatra (Jan 21, 2008)

Had the same trouble with them took 10 weeks from payment to delivery as you say they stink. I will purchase mine from a reseller next time.

Its a pity as the wood is so beautiful


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jan 21, 2008)

I placed my order Dec 18th.  I knew it would take a long time for them to ship before I even ordered, so I'm not worried about it.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been waiting for over 3 months. That doesn't bother me as much as the fact that they are ignoring my phone calls and emails. That is just poor business, it almost reminds me of Steebar.


----------



## drayman (Jan 22, 2008)

i used them ONCE, never again. now i always use this guy off ebay and never been dissapointed.
 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/13-Jerusalem-...oryZ3126QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nolan (Jan 22, 2008)

Why not just buy them from folks on IAP????


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 22, 2008)

I do now and have no problems with them. They saved me a lot of embarassment over the holidays. I now by 95% of my wood here. But I got the other company's name from a posting here and went with them. I learned from my choice.


----------



## airrat (Jan 22, 2008)

I sure wish people would do a search on this and stop starting new threads.  It has been hashed to death.  Yes it does take awhile when you order from them.  They are good people that have been members of this board and sold to members of this board for awhile now.  They are in a part of the world that has issues and the shipment is not by air if I understand it correctly.    

Stephen I am not lashing out at you BTW, it is just this is beating a dead horse and some seem to like bashing them.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 22, 2008)

A lot of us are part of a world that has issues. But asking for a phone call or a reply to an email isn't asking for too much.


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, when my leatherneck friend has been waiting over three months, to me it needs a good rehashing. That's just poor business, I don't care where in the world you live. Unless you put a disclaimer on your order page that actually says, "Oh yeah, and it might take three months before you get your order", you have no business selling next to a bunch of real distributors. I don't care if they have to paddle the stuff over in a canoe, three months is just a little bit ridiculous, at least without some sort of communication about the difficulties that are involved.

I for one appreciate those that beat the horse when it's as dead as this one seems to be. I ain't looking to buy dead horses, and those that bought one that dies of starvation before it gets to them have every right to beat the stuffing out of it.

Thanks for the heads up, you guys.


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> 
> Why not just buy them from folks on IAP????



They are members of IAP.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 22, 2008)

Ron brings up a good point------Just because they are members doesn't mean much. I am phasing out my BOW just because it ain't worth the trouble. I have waited for months on shipments from them also.


----------



## JWW (Jan 22, 2008)

Though it's noble to stand up for or defend them, at some point they have to prove that they are worthy of that.

There are new members joining here all of the time that aren't aware that we've "beat this horse to death". I didn't search for topics/issues that may have been discussed here before I posted the first few times, did you?

They obviously have problems and I have experienced those problems first hand. If they are members or even visit this forum then they must know that many of us are not happy with their service or lack there of and hopefully will work to correct that. Maybe some of our members should make sure they know that their reputation takes a beating because of their service.

Yes they live in a difficult area and yes there are probably some situations out of their control *BUT* I doubt seriously if it affects their ability to phone or email their customers.

I would much rather them tell me a realistic time frame and then either meet it or maybe even deliver early than to have me believe that it *maybe* 3-4 weeks and turn out to be 6.

The reason that I did business with them was to get a product that " was close to the head of the stream" as they say. I ordered from them because of the historical and cultural significance of their product. I wouldn't mind doing business with forum members as long as I get a product with the same features both quality and historically.

Olive wood is not *just* olive wood.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stephen_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the responses. I appreciate the views expressed and  expected the same service experience from several vendors I have had the pleasure of doing business. In fact when I ordered the BOW and had several queries they responded promptly. Sad to say THAT pre-order service has changed after receipt of payment. The least I expected was " Sorry we are busy with too many orders, please bear with us and we will get in touch with you as soon as possible" The organisation requires a refresher course for the customer service department. It is unethical and unprofessional.
Sorry I had to express my frustration.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I guess I stand corrected, How about if I rephrase it to "why dont you buy if from IAP members who sell here regualary AND have a good reputation for delivering good products in a timely manner? Like tuba707 (joel), monty (mannie) and of course I carry it also with certs.


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by airrat_
> 
> I sure wish people would do a search on this and stop starting new threads.  It has been hashed to death.  Yes it does take awhile when you order from them.  They are good people that have been members of this board and sold to members of this board for awhile now.  They are in a part of the world that has issues and the shipment is not by air if I understand it correctly.
> 
> Stephen I am not lashing out at you BTW, it is just this is beating a dead horse and some seem to like bashing them.



I disagree! 
For one, Stephen has been a member for all of 3 months and how would he know the topic has been beaten to death. 
Two, If the topic has been beaten to death, how come there has been so many responses? 
Three, The search feature in our forum isn't the best search in the web. 
Four, if everyone does searches and does not post, there might be two or three posts a day and they will be jokes in Casual Conversation and pictures in the Show Off section. 

Almost all of the posts here have been beaten to death, the newer people don't know that. If someone sees a topic that does not interest them, they can always just skip it.  I think its important for all the new members to get involved. Take a peak of our member base and how many posts they have. Our member list has over 300 pages, you'll be amazed how many people have under 5 or 10 posts.


----------



## Monty (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nolan,
Thanks for the vote of confidence, but I'm also experiencing delivery problems with them at this time. I spoke to them at the beginning at January and was told that they are having family problems. Still, it would help if they would have add automated email response stating that there are delivery problems at this time.


----------



## Nolan (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Monty_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No problem Mannie, I am just trying to put out there for the members that there are folks right here at IAP that sell their products to cut down on the wait. This seems to come up alot because of the painfully slow shipping. I agree it would be nice if they would state the slow shipping issue as that would give folks the option of waiting or buying elesware. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## drayman (Jan 22, 2008)

if you look at my ealier post in this thread, i ordered my blanks on a sat evening from holy-land products in israel and it was at my door the following wed morning, and the grain is to die for. i did not realise nolan sold bow or i would have got it from him as i got some amboyna burl, and yes it was fantastic, many thanks nolan. if my local supplier was as bad as this trader he would have sunk faster than the titanic. in my view they do not deserve any custom, family problems or not,i may be harsh ba$&%" but i call a spade a spade, and if i upset anyone tuff titty. nuff said.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 22, 2008)

Monty is the one person that was able to send me the olive wood from Isreal and saved my season for it. Thank you.
Chris also sent me olive wood from Hawaii, it is not the same but it is very nice also. I was not aware of Nolan at that time, but I know of him now and have some nice wood from him also.
All I wanted was a phone call after I made at least 20, or an email after I had sent at least 10 of those. I don't think I am asking too much or being unfair. But my patience can only stretch so far and I also think that newer members need to know about all the "dead horses".
Johnnie


----------



## rlharding (Jan 22, 2008)

If we changed Israel and inserted Afganistan, Iraq, Kenya and other war zones would that make a difference? I think so.


----------



## Gentleben (Jan 22, 2008)

I have ordered from them many time and had no proplems. I know that to import them to the US they send them to Brownwood, Texas and they then reship to the customer  I have had to wait a month or more for them to get here.  I have never had a proplem with them Emailing me. I not sure but I think there is 800 number in brown wood on there web site.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 22, 2008)

Ruth,
 I have a brother and a nephew in Iraq. My son is going to be there in the near future. I spent more than 5 years with the Corps stationed in the Middle East. I talk to my brother twice a week and he even posts on here once in a while. So no, to me it does not make a difference. They accepted my money and sent me a thank you email, They sent me an email trying to sell me more, and I spoke to them on the phone 3 times and got told I would have my stuff in 3-4 days. So no, it wouldn't make a difference I'm sorry to say.

This is my last post on this subject.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Johnnie, sorry that you are having trouble - that sounds VERY frustrating. Thanks for starting this topic! I learned that Mannie and Nolan sell BOW - now I can buy BOW with the boxes and glue I already buy from Mannie (Monty).

Chris

P.S. Nolan, I am really wanting to get some of your burls - just gotta make a few sales first.


----------



## penhead (Jan 22, 2008)

Not posting on subject of the thread, but sometimes a syntactical error or misspelling sends a little chuckle of humor through my brain. I certainly mean no offense to anyone, especailly to the poster....but I've read that sentence several times and it still seems funny to me.  I can only presume you are a veteranarian..?? And just how far did you stretch those horses..??[:I][)]



> _Originally posted by Jarheaded_
> 
> .... But my patients can only stretch so far and I also think that newer members need to know about all the "dead horses".
> Johnnie


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 23, 2008)

Always happy to amuse someone. After I read it, I even had to laugh at myself a little. At least I can still do that. The image that came to mind.


----------



## rdunn12 (Jan 23, 2008)

I ordered from them in mid November,waited,waited,waited,no wood.They had the money but I had no wood.I understand that during that time of year they are very busy.I will give credit where credit is due,every single time I called them they returned my call and told me it was on it's way.I had several orders for pens made out of BOW and was able to get the orders filled just before Christmas.Had to deliver three on Christmas eve.So all in all thay did do what they said they would do,just a little slow.


----------



## Rod (Jan 23, 2008)

I have ordered several times from them and yes it does take awhile but the quality of the wood is worth the wait for me. It does take awhile to hear from them, but they have always come through for me. I believe they are good people, and try to do the best they can with what they have.I don't believe they are a large company. I just try to order way ahead if I need more.This wood is the best I have ever turned and sold. And knowing where it comes from it's worth the wait for me!! Rod.........


----------



## Stephen (Jan 24, 2008)

quote: 
Originally posted by airrat

I sure wish people would do a search on this and stop starting new threads. It has been hashed to death. Yes it does take awhile when you order from them. They are good people that have been members of this board and sold to members of this board for awhile now. They are in a part of the world that has issues and the shipment is not by air if I understand it correctly. 

Stephen I am not lashing out at you BTW, it is just this is beating a dead horse and some seem to like bashing them.


Tom, I refer to your comments above.

As a new member to this forum, I feel most unwelcome by your comments. Of course there are other members that make people welcome.
Tell me in this business world what is the norm for vendors to advertise and what are their obligations.
What do you mean when you say that they are good people? Acknowledging receipt of payment with thanks and remaining silent. Is it acceptable to you?
You say they are members of this board. So why are they not responding to all these flogging a dead horse. Are they good professionals? 
Regrettbly my experience in this forum has been great but your comments has put me off.
Sorry if I have offended other members on this forum.
Stephen.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 24, 2008)

Stephan,
 You asked a question and heard several answers and its nice to see a new member that will ask a question and speak out as some may have forgotten that they were once new. I think it is great that you are a member here and have found the answer to your question. Sometimes things get a little off subject, but I have learned a lot since I have joined and met some great people that are a lot of fun. Ithink you will find that we are all just people and act like people, and we argue and diagree on some things, that's pretty much how things were and still are around my house.
So take off your hat,kick back,learn a lot,and have some fun.
Johnnie


----------



## Tea Clipper (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> 
> I placed my order Dec 18th.  I knew it would take a long time for them to ship before I even ordered, so I'm not worried about it.



My order just came in today, and I am very pleased with the quality of the wood.  Sure, it took about 6 weeks to get here, but I feel it was worth the wait.

I would think you'd be getting yours soon Stephen!


----------



## Stephen (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tea Clipper_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ron,
I received my order yesterday. They are really great. In 2006 I was given a BOW branch 2 inch in dia. by 10 inches long. Recently I made a few blanks out of it and thought they were good until I received this shipment. These are really good.
My order was shipped without the certificates.
Stephen


----------



## woodworker (May 2, 2008)

I am adding to an old thread here because I ordered from Bethlehem Olive Wood Supplies back on January 25.  After that I saw this thread and figured I was in for a wait.  Well, it has been three months now and still no olive wood blanks.  In January, they responded to my email and said "Shipping time takes 2-4 weeks."  I emailed them a week ago and they have not responded.  I don't look for anyone here to solve my problem.  This is just to kick the dead horse one more time in case others are thinking of ordering from BOW Supplies.  Customer service and support still stinks.


----------



## Gentleben (May 2, 2008)

I have used them for several years and have had no proplems.  My waiting period has never been longer than about 6 weeks. I always order through Ebay and pay with Paypal.
I do know that they ship all orders to Brownwood, Texas and the they reship the to the person ordering.


----------



## Jarheaded (May 2, 2008)

They must just not like me or something. They sent me a reply to my email after I sent at least 10 emails, I had to threaten to go to the federal trade commision. They promised I would have my wood in 2-3 weeks and 6 weeks later, still no wood. This order was placed in October. I gave up on them and found a new supplier. I'm glad the rest of you are getting your wood from them, I just lost my money and won't deal with them ever again.


----------



## Monty (May 2, 2008)

I know that this is no excuse for bad communication, but this is what seems to be the problem. From what has been posted on Yahoo Penturners, Diane's mom passed away from cancer and she is taking it very hard. It seems to be sporadic as to who's emails get answered and when. 
I been having problems with orders since Christmas so you are not alone.


----------



## Texatdurango (May 2, 2008)

I can accept the fact that it takes a while to ship from an overseas location but here is what I don't understand.... 

With a pretty clear history of not giving accurate feedback to many, routinely promising "it's in the mail" or not responding to numerous customer emails at all, why is this company regarded so highly here?

I've heard several comment about them being "GREAT PEOPLE".  Just what does that mean?  

If they are so great to do business with and are indeed forum members, why don't they at least respond to members when they post about their problems?


----------



## Russianwolf (May 2, 2008)

When I need more, I'll buy from Nolan. I know I'll get what I need promptly and he is better able to deal with the source.


----------



## MobilMan (May 2, 2008)

I would imagine they themselves are glad to hear anything 'bad' so [if they care] they can solve the problem.  Having been in the 'service' business 39 yrs I WANTED to hear anything bad right along with the good so I could make it right.  Even if they are IAP members, they should feel the same.  In a lot of cases the will find they have that one employee that is causing major problems, no matter how hard the others try to do right.  I agree that "bringing up a dead horse' is good, especially for newbees.  Kinda funny, but how many times has a newbee asked "what kind of lathe do I buy & what tools?"  On one forum the same question had been asked 4-5 topics below his.  How many times is a pic. of an item posted for 'comments' good or bad?  You can read a lot of positive but sometimes there's a 'you shoulda done this or that' or 'it woulda been nicer if'... that's what the person WANTS the good & bad so they can get better.  Business is the same.


----------

